

FBI warns on airline hacking threat following tweet - goodcanadian
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-32411491

======
goodcanadian
When the original report came out, I thought it was a bit ridiculous, but I
submitted it to HN to see what the community would say. It didn't gain
traction, but the one comment agreed with my opinion that the in flight
entertainment would be on the same network as flight controls was silly. Now,
it turns out this is in fact the case with some of the newest airliners and it
makes me shudder that the normally conservative aerospace engineers would make
what seems like such a basic security mistake.

~~~
a3n
Maybe it was a weight decision. Rather than add wires, use the ones that are
already there. It may sound ludicrous, but weight (and therefore fuel and
range) is almost a cult in airliner manufacturing, and for good reason. One
item saved isn't much, but if you're diligent you get a lot of items saved,
and they add up in total.

